# stuck headset



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

im trying to remove my headset cups from my bike and it just doesnt seem to work. i have done everything from flat head screwdriver, jimmy rigged ghetto tools, and i even bought the proper headset remover... basically a flared out pipe. still cant get the headset out. ive sprayed oil between the frame and cups and then tried pounding. still nothing.

im all out of ideas. can anyone help?

my bike is pretty new (08) so i dont think anything is rusted in there.dont see why it should be so hard to remove. maybe im doing something wrong?


----------



## santaheckler (Jan 31, 2004)

Make sure it's actually pushing against the cup and not an internal "lip" or butted section. Not sure what frame you have, but take a look with a flashlight to make sure the tool isn't hung up.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

santaheckler said:


> Make sure it's actually pushing against the cup and not an internal "lip" or butted section. Not sure what frame you have, but take a look with a flashlight to make sure the tool isn't hung up.


an 08 coilair.

i checked each time to make sure i was pressing against the cup. still no luck.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

get a bigger hammer


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

would putting the bike on a stand make more of a difference? i just had my friend hold my frame steady as i pounded it. i should probably throw out there that ive been using an old U-lock as a hammer. dont think that would make much of a difference tho.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

A u-lock? It may feel like you're hitting hard, but use a real hammer, and firmly hold the frame up against something so that all the force goes into the cup, it should come out with a couple hits.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

dude get a hammer


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, real hammer, a metal headed one like a carpenter would use, not plastic or a rubber mallet.( or a u-lock). With a few firm hard strikes it should move.
Verify that the flared ends are siting evenly all the way around the headset flange,note the angle/position of the removal tool, and maintain that position while wailing for a few strikes.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Don't put the bike in a stand. It can take a fair amount of force, even with the proper tools, and that force is going to be enough to bend a seatposts or even tear the frame. If you're thoughtless enough to clamp the top-tube, there's a good chance that you'll put a kink in it.

Build yourself a rest with some thick of pieces of wood, so that you'll be hammering as vertically as possible, with the headtube perpendicular to the floor, then fold a towel in half a few times to make a flat but relatively soft platform to rest the frame on. You need to support the frame as close to the headtube as you can get. Have your friend to hold the frame steady, too.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

i used the u lock because its all i have. i went out and got a hammer. ill give it a shot. any suggestions on how to prop my bike up so all the force goes into pressing the headset cup


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

take it to a bike shop....cheap and done right


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

> any suggestions on how to prop my bike up so all the force goes into pressing the headset cup


I put a peice of wood(something soft like pine) wrapped in a towel just behind the headtube and put the wood on the floor. If that makes sense...

Or if you're goosey just take it to a shop.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> take it to a bike shop....cheap and done right


i bought the tools so i didnt have to take it to a shop. plus i like doing all my own work


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You bought the remover but didn't have a hammer?

Using a flathead is a terrible idea.


----------



## seanzombie1336 (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't be ashamed to take it to a shop. They do good work


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

seanzombie1336 said:


> Don't be ashamed to take it to a shop. They do good work


not the shops around here


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

so using the hammer and remover, i got the top cup out. but the bottom cup is still in there pretty good. 

any suggestions?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

In the infinite wisdom of my old shop teacher; "If it doesn't fit, get a bigger hammer."

Soak the thing in PB blaster and hammer away. I've had to remove some real seized cups before.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> In the infinite wisdom of my old shop teacher; "If it doesn't fit, get a bigger hammer."
> 
> Soak the thing in PB blaster and hammer away. I've had to remove some *real seized cups *before.


I would like to sieze some real cups:devil: :devil:


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I always have used a 5lb hand sledge. Cheap and comes out with one to three whacks.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

Demodude said:


> I always have used a 5lb hand sledge. Cheap and comes out with one to three whacks.


i called the LBS and since i only got the bottom cup left, they said they'd pound it out for free.

but ill keep that sledge hammer in mind.


----------

